# Lt Charles Napier Stewart DSC RNR



## methc (May 4, 2005)

Hello all,
On this web page http://uboat.net/allies/commanders/2367.html it states that this officer, Born 14 Feb 1909 - Newport Fife Scotland. Died 13 Mar 1958 - Japanese Territorial Waters (Cheefoo - South China Navigation Co.) 

Lt Stewart was in command of HMS Violet involved in Operation Postmaster described here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Postmaster

I would be very grateful if somebody could post this officer's record with the MN.
Thanks,


----------



## methc (May 4, 2005)

Hello,
I have found this officer's full service details in China Navigation Co and see that he obtained his Masters Cert in Dundee in 1938. I wonder what his career was prior to that and up to the time he joined the RNR where he is listed as Lieutenant in February 1939.


----------

